# 6 blade pen mill cutter heads



## Daniel (Nov 13, 2008)

CLOSED see new group buy.

UPDATE
The order arrived today 1-8-09
give me a couple of three days to get all the packages filled. I had a lot of orders in this buy.
The good news is I managed to get all the 50 cal orders out as of this morning.

Closed to any more orders!
Please contact me for availability and price of Extra heads I am getting for those that did not get here in time.

this is another case that we can piggy back a small order onto another customers order. there is a 200pc min still. 
I got an e-mail from Vera that we can order sets also.


6 blade pen mill cutter head $3.35ea plus postage. 3/4 inch Dia. 

set $12.55 plus postage. set includes Cutter head, wrench, 7mm, 8mm, 10mm, and 3/8" pilots.

Postage $5.25 (or lowest cost method)

Details Cutter head
Discount 80% compared to CSUSA  (the quality of P.S.I. cutter heads are not comparable to these)
Cost of cutter head $1.75 Shipping per head est. at $0.30
Customs 5%   $0.10 
Customs Agent fee Est. $0.50
Bonded warehouse fee $0.20
Misc. Postage expenses  $0.50 (bubble mailer)
Total cost per head $3.35
Default postage will be $5.25 ($4.80 USPS, $0.30 pay pal fee and 3% pay pal fee on the amount of $5.10) balance will be refunded or applied to any unforeseen expenses.
(est. based on order of 200 heads)

This is an overseas group buy, please expect long delays. these heads will have to be manufactured once the order is placed.
"THE" list
Anonymous 110 heads 1-set(All but 10 heads 1 set PAID)
bettyt44720 4 PM PAID
joeatact 4 PM PAID
bruce119 4 PM PAID
TowMater 4 PM PAID
bgio13 4 PM PAID
burquez 6 PM PAID
Rudy Vey 4 PM PAID
titan2 4 PM  PAID
jdmyers4 4 PM PAID
jttheclockman 4 1set PAID
rej19 4 PM PAID
rjwolfe3 2 PM PAID
bobskio2003 4 PM PAID
sdlewis 4 PAID
nikon5us 1 PAID
C.W.McClellan 4 PAID
wolftat only 10 PAID
kirkfranks 2 heads 1 set PAID
Monty 3 heads 1 set PAID
kenlicciardello 4 heads 1 set PAID
BruceK 5 heads  PAID
robandkaren 6 heads PAID
CLOSED Progress 200 of 200 = 100% complete CLOSED

Please contact me about Availability of extra heads and sets I have gotten for all of you that did not see this soon enough.



I added an attachment below of a 6 blade cutter head. I also show it with a 7mm pilot through the hole to show the hole size. third picture is it mounted on the 7mm pilot correctly.


----------



## bobskio2003 (Nov 14, 2008)

You don't happen to have photos by any chance?  I was wondering how the pilot is held in the trimmer and such.  Bob I.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Nov 14, 2008)

put me down for four cutter heads. thanks for you efforts.


----------



## joeatact (Nov 14, 2008)

Daniel

Put me down for 4


----------



## Daniel (Nov 14, 2008)

Bob and Joe I will start a list in my first post but have both of you on it.
Bob 2003. I don't have a photo for the 6 blade cutter head just yet but can make one. I was supposed to get a picture if my drill bit rack last night and forgot to. now I have two reasons to take my camera to the shop. I do have a picture of the 4 blade head but not sure it will help a lot with determining how it mounts.
There are two sizes of shafts on pilots. these heads fit the larger shafts (1/4") or a hole the size of a 7mm pilot. if your pilots have a smaller shank they will not work with these heads. hope that makes since. if not ask again I am sure others have the same question. otherwise it is the standard set screw as any other Pen Mill sold by suppliers.
I am making a bit of a guess here but these heads will work with pilots from CSUSA and P.S.I, But not the ones from Berea.


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 14, 2008)

What the heck seems like this will be a wile. Put me in for 4.
I am assuming the pilot hole is going to be standard. That way it would fit the dozens of shafts I have lying around.

Thanks
Bruce
.
.


----------



## TowMater (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm in for 4 as well.

Todd


----------



## bgio13 (Nov 14, 2008)

I will take 4 as well, thanks.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 14, 2008)

Bruce, Todd and Bill I added you to the list.
I will start sending out totals and payment info this evening. I have some heads around here that I can weigh and get an exact idea on postage that way.

A little update. Vera e-mailed me and said that we can order sets also. I will get the price figured out and post it later.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 14, 2008)

bobskio2003 said:


> You don't happen to have photos by any chance?  I was wondering how the pilot is held in the trimmer and such.  Bob I.


I added phtotos to my first post. hope they answer your question.


----------



## burquez (Nov 14, 2008)

I take 6 tanks
orlando


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 14, 2008)

I would take 4 as well.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 14, 2008)

Orlando and Rudy I have you on the list. I have not been able to get notices out just yet. sort of got myself busy today. I don't know how that keeps happening.


----------



## titan2 (Nov 14, 2008)

Daniel,

I'll take 4 also........what's the damage?  If I figure correctly, less than $20, right?


----------



## jdmyers4 (Nov 14, 2008)

Daniel,

please put me down for 4 too.

Thanks!


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 14, 2008)

Dan Can I get a complete set with pilots and 4 more cutter heads???  Let me know how much and how to pay Thanks.


----------



## rej19 (Nov 15, 2008)

Daniel, I will take 4 also.
Thanks


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Nov 15, 2008)

Daniel put me in for 2 heads for now.  I may change it later but for now just 2.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 15, 2008)

Please notice that sets have now been added to this buy. Vera saw this buy and e-mailed me that I can offer those as well. not completely sure if there is any min on those but I am thinking there is not.

Everyone on the list up to rjwolfe3 has been sent a PM with there total and pay pal info. if you did not get the PM please let me know.

This buy is moving along pretty fast so I am just trying to keep up with it, No need to rush with payments as I expect it to take the next week or so for them to all come in.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Nov 15, 2008)

Daniel - I didn't get a PM.

John


----------



## bobskio2003 (Nov 15, 2008)

Put me down for 4 as well.  Bob I.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 15, 2008)

Dan

Paypal sent.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks John I got it safe and sound. will update the list in a sec.


----------



## sdlewis (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm in for 4 cutter heads please.


----------



## nikon5us (Nov 15, 2008)

Put me in for a set.  I make the cost $17.80.  Let me know if that's right or not and I will paypal.
Bob


----------



## Daniel (Nov 15, 2008)

Just so people know, I am figuring the real actual postage of your order as they come in. so the numbers you would get are not the same as the ones you will get from me. so far everyone should have gotten a total that is lower than what you expected. 
everyone up to this post should have received a PM from me with there total.


----------



## C.W.McClellan (Nov 15, 2008)

Daniel --I would like 4 of the 6 blade trimmers --let me know about the money and shipping     thanks


----------



## wolftat (Nov 15, 2008)

Since I just found a big bag of the four blade cutter heads sitting here, I will restrain myself and only order 10 of these.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 15, 2008)

Only 10!??? why I know a feller that will eat 10 of these for breakfast and the Far.... ah never mind.
got you and C.W. on the list.
Todd, sent you another PM lets hope I remembered to click send this time.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 15, 2008)

I will not be near my computer for the next 7 or 8 hours. gotta go get paid to watch a football game. I have it sooooo rough.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## kirkfranks (Nov 15, 2008)

Daniel,
I would like one set and 2 extra heads.
Can you confirm that the set is the 6 blade head and not the 4 blade?

Please send PM


----------



## Monty (Nov 15, 2008)

Daniel,
Put me down for 1 set and 3 heads of the 6 blade cutters.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 15, 2008)

Kirk, Yes these are the 6 blade heads not the 4.
I have you and Mannie both on the list.
will PM payment info shortly.


----------



## kenlicciardello (Nov 16, 2008)

Daniel,

I would like 1 set and 4 extra heads.  Please pm paypal info if they are still available.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Daniel (Nov 16, 2008)

well this has been a very fast group buy, I know this means a lot of people never even saw it.
I have contacted Vera to send me payment info for 200 heads and 10 sets. This means that there really is not much room for others to get in on the buy 
11 heads and 4 sets remain.
I am ordering extra heads out of my own pocket and have at least one set available. so if you did miss out on this buy please e-mail me. but this buy will close after the next 11 heads are requested.


----------



## BruceK (Nov 16, 2008)

If available I'll go for 5 heads.
Thanks!


----------



## Daniel (Nov 16, 2008)

Bruce you just made it, 
Only 6 left up for grabs.


----------



## robandkaren (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll take the last 6 heads.  Thanks

Rob


----------



## Daniel (Nov 16, 2008)

Rob you got them, as of this post the group buy is closed to further orders.
Please contact me about availability and price of extra heads I am getting just to cover those that did not get here in time.
Thanks to everyone this went a lot better than I was hoping for.


----------



## mick (Nov 16, 2008)

Daniel, I just saw this if anyone cancels or there are extra I'd like 4 heads and one set.


----------



## kenlicciardello (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for your work, Daniel.  I sent paypal over the weekend.

Ken


----------



## SherryD (Nov 18, 2008)

I will sign up for 4 if there are any available. send me a PM and I will respong with pay pal payment if there is any left.


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 19, 2008)

Paypal sent.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## papascott (Nov 20, 2008)

if there are any left I sure would like 5.please let me know and I will paypal 
thanks scott


----------



## Daniel (Nov 23, 2008)

Just dropping in to let everyone know that I have not forgotten this buy. 
I am waiting for money to transfer from my pay pal account to my banking account which seems to be taking forever. I hope to have the order paid for tomorrow.
Their are still two orders that have not been paid for. I am ordering the heads anyway.
Expect about 4 weeks for delivery on these heads. They are coming from China, will have to actually be made once the order is placed, and are connected to an order from another customer.


----------



## W3DRM (Nov 24, 2008)

Just wondering why everyone is ordering so many of these cutter heads... Do they wear down quickly or lose their cutting edges that fast? I am assuming they are not carbide-tipped but can't they be sharpened?

I've never used a mill before so I'm new to these items. I have a Shopsmith and use the disc sander to trim down my blanks but since the price was right, I wanted to try out the mills and see how they do compared to the disc sander.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 24, 2008)

Don, I've never done a survey but here is my best guess as to why 4 heads is such a popular number. the basic pen mill set comes with 4 pilots and 1 head. most of them going to be the older 4 blade variety of cutter head. getting 4 6 blade heads lets yo put one head on each pilot and not have to swap that 1 head from pilot to pilot.
I have had comments by several people that although the heads can be sharpened at the price they get them from the group buy they do not bother. They sort of cost about as much as a set of new bushings this way.
Finally I take the one head per pilot thing to extreme. I have made myself 21 different pilots and have a head on each of them.

then there is the price.


----------



## Monty (Nov 24, 2008)

Don,
I too ordered one head for each pilot.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 24, 2008)

I placed the order today. It took an awefully long time to get money from pay pal to my checking account. Don't know why they are in the same town (That was like a joke only not funny)
OK here are details as I know them, for anyone not interested stop here and have a wonderful day.
Our order is helping fill in the min order quantity for another customer. So in ways our order is tied to that other customer getting there share paid for. And there has been a little glitch. although the other company payed for there part there was some mix up in transaction numbers. An example is I send money to Vera via Western Union. that payment has a MCTN number issued to it. I than have to e-mail that number to Vera so that they can collect the money at their end. Hopefully it has all been straightened out by now.
Ifit has the cutter heads have not even been made yet. So it will still be up to 4 weeks for them to get made packaged and shipped. Not fast I know but remember it is cheap.
Once I have them it will take up to anouther week for me to get them in the mail and be at your door. I will post updates as I get them and feel free to ask if you are getting a little antsy about them.
The way I understand it these are being shipped right to my door so I can avoid !!!!!Sacramento!!!!!

Oh if I seem a little off my game in the next few days, It's because I just found out today that I am bing sued. It does not have anything to do with group buys or antyhing it is by a doctor. I think I have a fair chance of showing that He tried to pull a fast one and get paid twice for the same service. Will know more tomorrow after I talk to an attourney. Anyway I am pretty much in a rage right now so please bear with me.


----------



## W3DRM (Nov 27, 2008)

Daniel said:


> Don, I've never done a survey but here is my best guess as to why 4 heads is such a popular number. the basic pen mill set comes with 4 pilots and 1 head. most of them going to be the older 4 blade variety of cutter head. getting 4 6 blade heads lets yo put one head on each pilot and not have to swap that 1 head from pilot to pilot.
> I have had comments by several people that although the heads can be sharpened at the price they get them from the group buy they do not bother. They sort of cost about as much as a set of new bushings this way.
> Finally I take the one head per pilot thing to extreme. I have made myself 21 different pilots and have a head on each of them.
> 
> then there is the price.


 
Well, guess I should have thought about getting one for each pilot too. It sure makes a lot of sense and, it also minimizes wear on each one. So, next time you put together another mill order, you'll probably see me in there with the rest of the folks... :biggrin:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 8, 2008)

I've been getting quite a few massages asking about the progress of the mills.
they are not even expected to be finished getting made until Dec 24th. after that things should speed up quite well but even that is provided that nothing delays them. basically they are in line waiting their turn to be machined. I am expecting it to take a week to 10 days from the time I am notified they have shipped until i have them to you.


----------



## wolftat (Dec 9, 2008)

W3DRM said:


> Just wondering why everyone is ordering so many of these cutter heads... Do they wear down quickly or lose their cutting edges that fast? I am assuming they are not carbide-tipped but can't they be sharpened?
> 
> quote]
> I order a lot of cutter heads because it is cheaper and easier for me than sharpening them, and I work with a lot of kids and those heads tend to see more abuse than the one that are in my own shop.I have found that these heads are just as good as the ones from any of the other suppliers, just less expensive. They can be easily sharpened unless you are as lazy as I am, even then you can send them out to Paul or someone for sharpening if you want


----------



## Daniel (Dec 18, 2008)

Update, I received an e-mail this morning from Vera. Our order will be completed and shipped by this weekend. I know I know way to late to help with all those Christmas orders. 

Of all the extras I ordered trying to stay ahead of demand, I only have one extra set still available. I will have extra cutter heads available for some time since I still have about 60 of them. I am hoping to just place an order for 100 sets after the first of the year. I will have to see how everything looks once all the current buys settle down. I sort of have my pay pal account going in four different directions right now and am afraid to even touch it.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Dec 31, 2008)

so is it still possible to order a set with an extra head ??


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2009)

Keith, I had ordered 20 extra sets out of my pocket and they have all been spoken for. And that was before I have even received the shipment. I also ordered 100 extra heads and only have about 40 of them left. I will do my best to get more of these ordered or even do another group buy soon. I have 3 buys going all at once and need to let things slow down a bit.

For everyone. LATEST INFO. our pen mills where ready to ship last weekend just like Vera had said. the problem is that the drill bit group buy was short a couple of bits. they are supposed to be sent with this order as well. turns out they where out of stock. So in short the entire order has been held up a week over 3 drill bits. I didn't find out about that until yesterday or I would have told her to send the shipment without the bits. as it is they should ship on Friday our time.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 1, 2009)

no problem, give me a heads up if anything comes up


----------



## wolftat (Jan 1, 2009)

Daniel, if you want to give one of my heads to Keith, I'm okay with it.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 5, 2009)

Got the e-mail this morning that the order has been shipped by DHL. I'm thinking about three days to reach me. I have a bottle neck of orders to mail. I have the mills and the 50 cals all coming together at once. i will be working on mailing all the 50 cal orders int he next couple of days so hopefully I will not be delayed in putting the mill orders together. Keep in mind in all I have well over 100 packages to get mailed. I'll do my best and will let all of you know when the package has arrived.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 8, 2009)

The order arrived today and all looks good.
Give me a couple of days to get them packed and in the mail.
Thanks all for being patient with this buy. considering the order was placed in November this has been a long, long wait. i appreciate everyone not burying me in e-mails.


----------



## vera123 (Jan 8, 2009)

Very thankful and appreciated for all of you! Sorry for the delay because of the heavy production! Hope you could understand this time! Hope all of you would make more success in 2009!


----------



## W3DRM (Jan 10, 2009)

vera123 said:


> Very thankful and appreciated for all of you! Sorry for the delay because of the heavy production! Hope you could understand this time! Hope all of you would make more success in 2009!


 
Wow, how often do we hear from the off-shore contact directly? That's pretty impressive. I'm sure they will get more sales in the future as a result the good customer service and communications shown during these transactions!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 10, 2009)

I am impressed. I would also love to see someone from CSUSA stop by and say a few words about our last orders.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 10, 2009)

I just want you all to know that you don't even know half the story when it comes to the service from Vera. She pays attention to every detail at every turn and often sends me the answer to questions posted here before I am able to ask them myself. Extremely attentive to this group. All of our buys have been below this companies min order and Vera has single handedly made that possible. Finding larger orders we can tag onto etc. It is really nice working with her.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Jan 10, 2009)

Daniel,
Sure wish I'd have seen this thread before. If you have any extras, please let me know. I'd take up to 5 !
I'll try to visit this group buy section more often...:redface:

Gregory of HopinForAMillOrFive Forest


----------



## Daniel (Jan 11, 2009)

Greg, PM sent.
For everyone else. all orders have been packed up and labeled as of yesterday. I will drop all of them off at the post office tomorrow. (42 participants in this buy)

Future plans? I was expecting to turn around and order 100 sets to keep on hand. but things got a little muddled. I still see the light at being able to do this by the end of February. so keep your fingers crossed. hopefully there will be a full time source of low cost heads and sets soon.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Jan 11, 2009)

Daniel,
Payment sent via Paypal. Thanks for having extras!

Gregory of Sherwood Forest


----------



## Daniel (Jan 12, 2009)

Greg, You are welcome. although it appears my attempt at having people covered was not much of a bandaid  to the being left out of the group buys problem. Believe it or not I still have orders for mill sets coming in. this is 3 months after the buy started. I mention this just to let others know just how serious a problem it is. I answer more e-mails from a group buy telling people there are no more than I do taking orders. Most of you know I have said a lot about this in the past. and I am doing what I can to fix it. In the interest of that I am trying to place an order for 100 sets and 200 ea of the 4 blade and 6 blade heads. This order does not meet the min order requirment but Vera has sent me a quote for it anyway and will do what she can to get it through. My biggest problem at this moment is that I do not have all the money to place it. There are a couple of solutions to this in the works. pre paid orders could be one of them. but we are back to the long wait thing again.
The wall is starting to crack folks, really it is. at least 20 people where able to buy pen millsets in this last buy that had not seen it in time. that is 20 people better than before.


----------



## philkessling (Jan 13, 2009)

Whenever you get more, I would like 2 of the 6 cutter heads.
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## W3DRM (Jan 14, 2009)

Daniel,

My package arrived yesterday! Thanks for doing this. Will order two more 6-blade cutter heads if you place another group order.

BTW, the pilot set and the heads look really nice and appear to of very high quality too. Nice clean machining on the cutters, no jagged edges at all. Haven't used them as yet but most likely will this afternoon once my glue dries.

Thanks again!


----------



## wolftat (Jan 14, 2009)

My package just arrived cross country. Thank for doing this.
Vera, thank you also for getting this order in.


----------



## Lulanrt (Jan 14, 2009)

Daniel,
Thanks for working me into this order. 
Travis


----------



## Robert Taylor (Jan 14, 2009)

mine also arrived today, the setscrews seemed to be a much better fit than the last buy. thanks Daniel for your efforts.


----------



## TowMater (Jan 14, 2009)

Got mine today, thanks for your effort Daniel!!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 14, 2009)

Daniel,
Got mine today, thanks for doing this buy.


----------



## kirkfranks (Jan 14, 2009)

Daniel,
My trimmers arrived safely today.
Thanks again for the group buy.


----------



## robandkaren (Jan 14, 2009)

Daniel,
 I got mine today.  They look great.  Thanks for the hard work.


Rob


----------



## texasfootball21 (Jan 14, 2009)

Daniel,
Just got the cutter heads today, they look great. Thanks for putting this together. 
-Joseph


----------



## Monty (Jan 14, 2009)

Received mine today. Thanks for doing the buy.


----------



## foneman (Jan 14, 2009)

Daniel,
Got mine today...Thanks for setting this up!!
John


----------



## davinci27 (Jan 14, 2009)

Got mine and works great.  Much better than my 4 blade mill.  Thanks for ordering a few extras and letting me get in after the fact.

Ben


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Jan 15, 2009)

Daniel,
Thanks! I received the mills just an hour ago and (since I'm playing hooky from work today) went downstairs to give one a trial. Didn't realize it would work this much better than my old 4 blade mill- combination of extra blades and my old one probably being worn out, I guess.

I appreciate you having the extras and being able to include us newbs!

Gregory of AppreciateTheKindness  Forest


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 15, 2009)

Daniel

Got my cutter heads today and must say they are finely worked tool. Well done and sharp too. Thanks for putting this together along with the other things you have going.


----------



## BruceK (Jan 15, 2009)

Daniel,
I got my cutter heads today and the .50 cal BMG 's.  Boy, I love getting packages at the post office!  Thank you for your efforts, it is appreciated.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 16, 2009)

do you still have extras


----------



## Daniel (Jan 16, 2009)

Keith, sorry but I have ran out of both sets and heads. I am working on placing a large order in the next month or two and adding these sets and heads to the list of items i will have on hand full time. of course planning is one thing and doing is another so wish me luck.
I will be taking orders as in a group buy before I place this order so keep an eye out for it.


----------



## gomeral (Jan 18, 2009)

Daniel,

My package arrived a couple of days ago, I'm embarrassed to say that it got lost in other packages arriving, so I'm late in saying THANK YOU!  The last several days I've been busy helping LOML pick out and purchase a new car to replace hers (rear-ended before xmas), but tomorrow is "my" day and I will be testing these guys out as long as I can continue to work safely!

Also, I will be keeping my eyes open for the next order and will likely jump in (on time, this time around).  Thanks to Vera for all of her efforts!


Regards,

daniel


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 18, 2009)

I got mine the other day also.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## nikon5us (Jan 19, 2009)

Daniel,
Package arrived and everything looks great.  Will be trying it out this week.
Thanks.
Bob


----------



## kenlicciardello (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello Daniel,

Received mine the other day while I was out of town.  They are much better than I anticipated.  Thanks for all your work. 

Thanks
Ken


----------



## soccer2010 (Jan 20, 2009)

I haven't received mine yet ... just checking to make sure that it was mailed


----------



## Daniel (Jan 21, 2009)

John, PM Sent
Daniel


----------



## bgio13 (Jan 22, 2009)

Daniel got my cutter heads and they look great,haven't had the chance to try them out yet. Missed out on the .50 BMG but hope they will be available  again soon. Thanks again. 

Bill


----------



## Daniel (Jan 22, 2009)

Bill, I do have more 50 cal kits in. i just have not made an "Official" announcment about it. trying to let things quiet down for a bit. I also had a rupture in my metal lathe and cannot prep the bullets for the next couple of days.
PM me with what you are interested in.


----------



## igran7 (Jan 22, 2009)

Daniel I received my cutter head the other day and it works GREAT!  I forgot how nice it is to have sharp cutters.  Thank You.


----------

